# What do you want for Christmas?



## mxsteve625 (Nov 26, 2010)

I really don't need or want anything but if I did I would like to have in this order:

1. Floor Corker
2. Bottle filler
3. Kegging system

Did I say I really don't need or want anything?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

Why do you want an acid testing kit when you also have a ph meter on there? Besides you also already have the S02 tester.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice list!!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

I want the Stainless filler set up on Valley Vintner but not at that price.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2010)

Come on Wade just because I know what I am getting doesn't mean I can't have it on my wish list. What if I p*** of Santa and she returns it. LOL

Admittedly, I never tested for acid before. Just a question, you don't use these in conjunction with each other?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 26, 2010)

That refractometer is fairly reasonable on Amazon. About $65.00 less then other sites.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

I just use a normal refractometer that has auto temp and thats fine for me. As for the acid testing kit and ph meter, you dont need all that to do the job, most likely would make it easier but there is a line I draw between just being out of control. I like to make the job at hand easier but also keep it simple stupid also.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Nov 26, 2010)

I need a few more 6 gallon carboys, But I realy want a vacuum pump. I have a good set up now. Just want to make it easier and quicker.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 26, 2010)

Come to think of it..add a few carboys to that list as ALL are full. Refracotor meters..What....What..what


----------



## JasonH (Nov 27, 2010)

Steam juicer!


----------



## jtstar (Nov 27, 2010)

I know I need a lot of wine making equipment but the only thing right now that I really what is the wife to come though her operation without any complications and back home before Christmas


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2010)

jtstar said:


> I know I need a lot of wine making equipment but the only thing right now that I really what is the wife to come though her operation without any complications and back home before Christmas



I"ll put that on my wish list, too.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Nov 27, 2010)

Money so I can buy the lumber needed to get my press into operating order.. And more money for apples to try out my new press.. And even more money for more equipment or more batches of wine..


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 27, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Just a few thoughts...



I'll take the ph meter.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2010)

jtstar said:


> I know I need a lot of wine making equipment but the only thing right now that I really what is the wife to come though her operation without any complications and back home before Christmas



I put this on my list also. The other stuff is all just material stuff (God I love my toys) but not neccasary. The biggest reason I never tested my wine in the past is because up intil this past Fall I always did kits mostly.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Nov 27, 2010)

jtstar said:


> I know I need a lot of wine making equipment but the only thing right now that I really what is the wife to come though her operation without any complications and back home before Christmas



I'll ADD to my list also


----------



## Dufresne11 (Nov 27, 2010)

PH Tester... an empty wall to build a giant wine rack..... a couple of carboys 6 & 3 Gallon variety each... more room to make more wine... and of course more stuff to ferment & the time to do it


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 11, 2010)

1. Some more 5 & 6 Gal Carboys!
2. Vinmetrica
3. Digital Ph Meter
4. Digital Brix Meter
5. & Someone to help me finish building my bar so i can organize my wine making Equipment!


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 11, 2010)

I want a few dozen cases of clean bottles that have no need to be delabeld. LOL
Other than that, I think I'm all set on wine making gear. A few kits would be nice.. OR a few lugs of graps showing up haha.
Non wine related... one of those powermat charges for my iphone 4 would be nice


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> 1. Some more 5 & 6 Gal Carboys!
> 2. Vinmetrica
> 3. Digital Ph Meter
> 4. Digital Brix Meter
> 5. & Someone to help me finish building my bar so i can organize my wine making Equipment!



Come on Sly, that was my exact list with the bar added on to it. LMAO want me to tell you where to go for the best prices. I already did the home work. I think I had one more thing though that you didn't list. HA HA I even included pictures! There is another thread like this started already.


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 11, 2010)

Crap! Of course i didn't think to do a search for "christmas list!" 
Yes i would like the link to that though. I def would like to check a few things off my list.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Crap! Of course i didn't think to do a search for "christmas list!"
> Yes i would like the link to that though. I def would like to check a few things off my list.



Take a look here, you'll find what you want
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10711


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 11, 2010)

All I really want for Christmas is for our Family to be able to spend the holiday together. As of now it looks like I'll get my wish. Joshua is supposed to be able to get leave from USMC MCAS Beaufort and be home. I will have everything I could possibly want if that still holds true.

God bless our Military Personnel both home and abroad, say a prayer for their safety and prayers that they make it home to spend future holidays with their families. We don't know how good we have it due to their service.

All are in my prayers this holiday season.

God Bless.


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 11, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> That refractometer is fairly reasonable on Amazon. About $65.00 less then other sites.



I would like to get one of these for sure, ill have to check out amazon. Ive got another 2 years till my grapes will be ready but that will def help me out! Thanks for the link!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Dec 12, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> All I really want for Christmas is for our Family to be able to spend the holiday together. As of now it looks like I'll get my wish. Joshua is supposed to be able to get leave from USMC MCAS Beaufort and be home. I will have everything I could possibly want if that still holds true.
> 
> God bless our Military Personnel both home and abroad, say a prayer for their safety and prayers that they make it home to spend future holidays with their families. We don't know how good we have it due to their service.
> 
> ...



ffemt, Glad to hear your Son will be home for Xmas. This will be the second Xmas in a row that my Son in Law won't be home. He is a corpman attached to a Marine battalion.


----------

